# Flight Suits



## EowyntheFair (Dec 28, 2015)

I got my tiels some flight suits so I can eventually take them places, and so they can have play time that is cleaner on occasion. They have seen them and worn them but I don't put them on them daily. My little boy, who is about 8 months old, has been more aggressive lately. My husband thinks the suit is encouraging that and he is afraid our sweet cuddly bird will become mean if we continue to use the suit. He was doing ok with it, though he hates putting it on or taking it off. He will eat and step up, etc. when he's wearing it, even when my little girl won't. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hormones. Has nothing to do with the suit. Most male tiels go through a grumpy teenage phase where they don't want to be sweet anymore. They get over it but it's not fun while it's happening.


----------



## EowyntheFair (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks! I thought it might be something like that because he has started molting. He was fine with it for a bit but then wasn't.


----------

